# Has this been done with long term success?



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Super simple. Just heavy duty o rings jammed on there. 100 plus shots with this set up. Minimal slippage. This is with no groove. One wide glove and this set up should be bomber. Long term? We shall see. They (o rings) will stretch, they will get eaten by UVs. I will keep at it unless somebody has run this idea to the end already. 
The pics are the basic steps, and final product front and back.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I used castration band before it worked ok.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I used castration band before it worked ok.


are they latex? Groove or not? I like how tidy it could be.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes and I used two groves castration band's are thicker and has a small hole you gave to use a tool to put them on.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice, I like it simple and clean ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Yes and I used two groves castration band's are thicker and has a small hole you gave to use a tool to put them on.


Sounds pretty painful . Most guys just spring for the vasectomy. Whatever makes the wife happy.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and I used two groves castration band's are thicker and has a small hole you gave to use a tool to put them on.
> ...


 you know how marines are so extream if you going to do it go all out lol.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It seems like it would work just fine, better even with a band groove. I will definitely look into this.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

TSM said:


> It seems like it would work just fine, better even with a band groove. I will definitely look into this.


its very tidy. Right up your alley bud


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya, groove not glove.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you use the castration bands, will the fork tips eventually fall off? :rofl:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

JonM said:


> If you use the castration bands, will the fork tips eventually fall off? :rofl:


nice! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been used 4 bands on my ice fishing rods & they hold the reels quite nicely. I'd imagine 2 per fork will work well. I cut off a funnel & use that to slide the bands on. You could do that or pick up the tool at a farm supply store


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Great, man!

Everything I've done with round "fasteners" ultimately failed due to the rolling factor... hehe. Seems round things like to do that(Roll) quite well.... But I don't see that problem here. Got good friction, and the force applied just increases that friction.... Total "Bomber" once you introduce the groove(Very shallow groove!)

One weakpoint I see.... Typical "Buna" o-rings cannot be trusted for long in the application(Could be wrong)... "Viton" fluorocarbon (surely spelled entirely different) elastomer O-rings will be more expensive but have far greater shelf life and overall superior resistance to elemental attacks like heat. Not sure of it's relationship with UV for certain, but stored in the same manner and amount of time as buna rings that broke down completely, the viton still looked and felt like rubber of some sort... (i was a hydraulic mechanic long ago before I fell in love with metalwork.... ) Please compare and confirm any info from me with actual product specs before going too far! Been outa the game long time now...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Great, man!
> Everything I've done with round "fasteners" ultimately failed due to the rolling factor... hehe. Seems round things like to do that(Roll) quite well.... But I don't see that problem here. Got good friction, and the force applied just increases that friction.... Total "Bomber" once you introduce the groove(Very shallow groove!)
> One weakpoint I see.... Typical "Buna" o-rings cannot be trusted for long in the application(Could be wrong)... "Viton" fluorocarbon (surely spelled entirely different) elastomer O-rings will be more expensive but have far greater shelf life and overall superior resistance to elemental attacks like heat. Not sure of it's relationship with UV for certain, but stored in the same manner and amount of time as buna rings that broke down completely, the viton still looked and felt like rubber of some sort... (i was a hydraulic mechanic long ago before I fell in love with metalwork.... ) Please compare and confirm any info from me with actual product specs before going too far! Been outa the game long time now...


thanks bud, will do. I really like it. Mostly cause in tying bands I shoot for the casual Nathan thumb roll (in one vid he's not even looking at the shooter) and horribly blunder the wrap!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Stinger,

Love your idea! What Lee said above is a great advice for extend longevity! Was working with industrial water pupms and have to say there are significant differences in O-rings. If you need a special size you can also buy material in meters and bond them to the desired diameter. Maybe you want one ring in a smaller cross section. Nothing specific in my mind just a possibility. As already mentioned grooves can also help. Maybe some chamfer at the forktip can make the mount easier too.

Thanks for sharing my friend! :wave:

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent idea the double O ring! I'm all for non mechanical non tie methods. Your discovery is fast, simple, clean, easy. In a way it reminds me of the rubber tubing sleeve method of attaching tubes to wire frame SSs. I'm a slot guy myself though, noting at all needed, just stretch and insert. Easy to arm, easy to disarm when a band change demands.

As alternatives...

You could substitute rings cut from rubber tubing possibly or orthodontist (for teeth braces) rubber bands which are O ring sized (haven't tried that yet), or use silicone rings which hsve good stretch and don't oxidize and may last longer than ordinary neoprene rings that you apparently use now. But all that is theory, your idea is great and O rings are cheap even if they must be thrown away with broken bands. We all know that bands and the attachments are expendables.

I envy those who can do the Nathan thumb role. I tried it several times, I was all thumbs. Pun intended by this old clutz..

chuck


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Loving the input. Two different rings mmmmm.........a groove is a must. I was too impatient to see it work or fail, so I skipped the rove. The shooter is CDX ply, banged out just for theses tests. I will try ALL your suggestions on this guy then present it on a proper shooter. Thanks for taking a minute guys.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Lee and Mark, are right on. Buna will rot.The Oring guys call it ozone deterioration. Basically UV and oxygen makes them fail. The orings that will not rot are not as flexible. I can make my own with a .125" vinyl I buy it in large rolls cut it to length and I have a special soldering iron with a teflon plate that melts the ends so they are welded together. It would be difficult to make one that small and it is not flexible enough. Plus if I do not get a perfect weld on them break apart. Good luck with your quest. It is fun to try different attachment methods.  If you find a long term solution I hope you share it with us in the future


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I didn't even know what Buna was until today. I had to look it up. I will absolutely keep you posted. If I can find o rings that last, this is a slam dunk. Double bands...........mmmmmmm.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Moderators, you might want to put this in the tutoriqal section but I thought I'd reply to this thread with a long post.

Note. Anything new needs testing and your slam dunk as you call it proves it does work and that you are inventive and adaptive to use whatcha got laying around. And best of all it works and proves your concept is viable. Frankly I like it.

I never thought of castratoin bandfs which one poster mentioned he tried. For those who don't know what a castration band is, I grew up on a farm so I will explainthis product purchased at feed and seed stores and vetinary suppliers for those who have not the foggiest idea of what this is. Castration rubber bands \would work on forks wide enough to accommodate them. A castration band is applied on a young male calf to do a bloodless castration (so he'll grow up to be a big steer (term used for a castrated bovine) and tender for beef with no male hormones to make the meat tough and strong tasting). A multi tined hand held device stretches a latex (not fake rubber) band in a large circle which is put over the base of the scrotom of a young male calf to cut off circulation to netherparts below, which dies and falls off in the grass, no fuss no muss, I guess relatively painlessly instead of cutting, bleeding, tieing off and possible infection and lots of pain and an animal squirming around like sixty as YOU would do also in the gross bloody process. A quick snap pop and it's over and the calf goes on, a big frisky with hus new jewelry adornment, albeit peacefully and in a week or so his mind is psychologically "modified" and changes his mind from a$$ to grass.. The rude cliché "Numb nuts" applies here. (sorry, mods...castrate that statement if you like).

O ring options, lots of 'em...

There are all sorts of O ring seals applicable to all sorts of uses, temperatures, acid/base environments blabla. Your doubled O ring I think would not roll off the forks as would a single O ring application especially if a grove in the fork was used...or two groves, one for each O ring for a more positive seat and better purchase. The bands pull at right angles, reducing the tendency for them to slip out of battery. Silicone O rings exist and are used in high pressure oxygen and SCUBA diving regulators (was a diver and diving school owner for some years). Silicones are usually petty stretchey and last a long time since they are essentially inert. Neoprene is not too stretchy and sort of expands with the stretch to have less and less tension as time goes on but bands are not long lived at least for avid shooters. I get about 1500 to 2000 shots from a TBG for example, about a week or two worth. So changing O rings when you change bands for a few cents each isn't gonna break you.

A second idea is, If you can get some larger latex tubing, maybe 1/4 inch inside diameter since latex has a 1 to 7 stretch ratio (varies), to stretch fit over the forks maybe using needle nose pliers in reverse to apply them to the forks, then roll them into position, you could do a sleeve mount like on wire frames by rolling the tube segment over the fork (I hate to make this analogy but... like a condom is applied) and roll it back over the band for, say, about a half inch of contact with the band,. The coefficient of friction between latex and latex is great (sticks like glue). I haven't seen that attachment method on normal forks, only on wire frames...but it would work if you could get some wide diameter latex tubing apt for the job. Just roll it back and remove the band, place on a new band, roll the tubing over the band and vola..you are set.

But why not just use a common metal hack saw and saw a slot, that's what we use, sand it to round out the rough edges and stretch/insert a doubled up band? Stretch/insert also works fine for tubes and no BB or bearing is needed as a plug if the slot is the correct width. If it's too wide insert a piece of broken band segment as a shim. I do this very thing when changing from double bands to single bands for my slots are all wide enough for double bands. I really don't understand why this age old (the old Wham-o board cuts) method isn't used much....it seems the same old thing keeps appearing on this forum...exceptions are Bill Hays' clips, Joerg's clips, Matt's (you'llshootyoureyeout) sex bolts, Be's magnetic clips, and a number of other iexcellent quick change ideas from nventive souls on this forum' \ to add as well (forgive me for no site here) and my slip clips (see my gallery) that double as clamps for the clamp fans and for slots for stretch/insert fans like Susi and me.

I was shooting four of my SSs today to get in about 500 rds, with three different band attachments... slip clips on one of my HDPEs, rubber tubing sleves on my Marksman wire frame (highly modified) with one inch wide TBGs, and slots on my Micarta Magnum with double 12mm TBGs. I have never had a band come lose from a fork in a life time of SSing..

chuck


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Whew, thank you Chuck! Tons of good info. I will keep at this and keep you all posted..
Good fun


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

great idea using o-rings keep us posted on your developments


----------

